
Ask HN: Tokn or Talken as product name? - northfoxz2015
Hi HN, I&#x27;m now building a payment solution for decentralized apps. Please help me choose my product name. Do you guys like the name tokn or talken better? Which one is easier to remember?
======
Finnucane
Split the difference and go with Talkn. Added bonus: gives absolutely no clue
what the service does.

------
icedchai
Both are bad names. Think of something else. However, if you must go with one,
pick Tokn.

